# porter paint



## ccpainting (Oct 17, 2007)

any body have problems with porter paint on exteriors? I used the permanizer paint(45.00 a gallon) and oil primed on bare wood before i painted it. The job is peeling after 6 months on the facia boards.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

I havnt used it, but have been quoted 38 a gallon. I have herd it takes a very long tome to cure. I feel your getting a very high price for that product.


----------



## Kennedy (Apr 18, 2007)

Definately a high price unless you dont but that much product from Porter.

That product is moisture sensitive. Dont paint right after or before a rain on late in the afternoon in the fall when the dew collects on horizontal surfaces. We had problems a couple of years ago with a dozen shutters the guys painted and laid flat on a drop overnight. In the morning they we covered with little water blisters like pimples. After drying in the sun they shrunk back and adhesion hasnt been a problem, but those were plastic shutters and I could see more problems with wood.

Nice web address .net!


----------



## ccpainting (Oct 17, 2007)

thanks,

I think i paid 37.00
yeah that .net worked for a week and now it doesn't even show up on the list. i redid my .com and it shows up 1st page now
about 5 years ago i was one of the only painters with a website around st. louis and it got me alot off work. nowadays competition is rough. i think your site is the one to beat.

i had a good experience with the paint till these last 2 jobs. it scares me because i used 60 gallons around town 2 years ago. i think i am going back to duration


----------



## Alex PCI (Jul 26, 2007)

Permanizer is my absolute favorite exterior paint made. I have found nothing that can compete with its durability and coverage. There has to be some underlying problem to cause your problem. Permanizer is also a self-priming paint so you can skip the primer next time, I have raw wood on my own home that was painted with 2 coats of Permanizer that still looks great after 5 years.
My cost is in the 30's for all sheens, but I do by lots of it. 
I will give credit to Duration for a better finished appearance though


----------



## ccpainting (Oct 17, 2007)

there is a chance that the paint i used on the facia was advantage 900 also


----------



## Alex PCI (Jul 26, 2007)

From what I have been told, Advantage 900 is the same product as Manor Hall....another excellent product. I believe both are an interior/exterior coating


----------



## ccpainting (Oct 17, 2007)

it is int. and ext. paint i use it on alot of interior trim because you can put it over oil painted trim and it dries as hard as oil paint.(so the paint store says) i would say it isn't quit as hard or as strong. i am thinking since it dries so hard maybe that is why it is cracking.


----------

